# Accessing voicemail from another phone



## Christy (23 Aug 2005)

As far as I know it is possible to access your mobile's voicemail from another phone by changing the first digit of your number and entering a PIN, say my number is 086 8123456, if I dial 086 ?123456 I should be able to access my voicemail, but I don't know what ? is and I have tried all the options but did not get through, am I missing something or is this not possible?

Thanks

Christy


----------



## TarfHead (23 Aug 2005)

For 02, if your number is 086 111 2222, dial 086 *5* 111 2222 to get straight to messages. When you hear your voicemail response, press # and you'll then be prompted for your PIN


----------



## Janet (23 Aug 2005)

For O2 it also works just to dial your normal number (from a different phone obviously), leave it ring until voicemail message starts then press # and you'll be prompted to enter your password followed by #.


----------



## legend99 (23 Aug 2005)

also handy if you want to ring someone and not speak to them...dial 5 and you just jump straight to their voicemail and you can plead that they must have been out of coverage when you rang!


----------



## Christy (23 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the quick replies, that is exactly what I was looking for.

Christy


----------



## Humpback (23 Aug 2005)

Works for all mobile networks, not just 02.


----------



## sluice44 (23 Aug 2005)

Anyone know if this also works for Northern Ireland/UK mobile phones?


----------



## Humpback (24 Aug 2005)

sluice44 said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this also works for Northern Ireland/UK mobile phones?


 
Used to be on O2 in the UK and it worked with them as well.


----------

